# Knitting Help - Extreme Beginner



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Ive learned to cast on pretty quickly.. What Im having trouble with is the actual knitting. 
I just simply do not understand what I am doing wrong. I dont understand where the needle goes.. Im suppose to be looping here, wrapping there, then looping back, then pulling off. 

I think my cast on is correct?
It looks like Xs on the top when spread out with a sort of loop knot thing at the end? is that right?
I just dont get it. To top it all off, Im left handed :hammer:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Being right handed or left handed means nothing. A right handed knitter holds the yarn in the right hand. A left handed knitter holds yarn in the left hand. One of our knitting guild members had a lame right hand, she was a great knitter.

If you cast on using the yarn around the thumb method, it will be more difficult for you to knit the first row. Try this

Make a slip knot. Put on left needle. Make one loop around thumb, put that on left needle. Insert right needle into the loop. Wrap yarn around right needle, pull through. No, put the loop that is on the right needle onto the left needle (any old way). You now have three little loops on your left needle.

Insert right needle into first loop on left needle (the loop you just made). Wrap yarn and pull through. Slip onto left needle. Don't worry how you insert the needle or wrap the yarn, just get it done. In some culture somewhere in the world, you are doing it the right way. Cast on ten stitches. Begin knitting.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

There are many, many ways to hold your yarn - and some lefties hold the yarn in their right hand, some right handed people hold the yarn in their left. You just need to try different ways to feel comfortable.

Here is a video of me knitting ... it does show you how I hold the yarn, but it also shows how I make stitches, so hopefully you can see a knit and a purl stitch in slightly slower motion.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_QwtQGv9pk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_QwtQGv9pk[/ame]


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Your video was actually very clear!
I think a big problem is Im casting on way too tight. I have this problem with everything from braiding hair to tying shoes


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a very good website with lots of short videos showing all the knitting moves.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/

Being lefthanded is not a hinderance to learning to knit. 
Both hands will have to learn new maneuvers no matter what.

Keep trying, it will all click eventually.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Super cool video, frazzlehead! 

SarahFair, I just kept checking here and YouTube for videos until I found some that made sense to me. I'm right handed, and knit continental, holding the yarn in my left hand. Hang in there and you'll find what works for you.


I just started knitting last November and I'm beyond excited at how much I've learned, but be warned, the people on this forum are big time enablers. They kept telling me I _could_ knit socks...and they were right!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

yes yes yes , when I was beginning, I cast on two needles held together so my cast on wasn't so tight!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I was just going to suggest using two needles - hold two needles together for the cast on (and use a third to make the stitches, unless you are doing one where you only need your hand), then pull out one of the two needles before you start knitting.

Glad the video was helpful!


----------



## JanetJ (Aug 19, 2002)

I think everyone starts out doing it too tight, either knitting or crocheting. I find continental knitting to be much easier. if you find it too difficult to knit through the front of the stich, start out knitting into the back instead. It's not exactly correct, or at least its not exactly correct for how we knit now, but it IS an easy way to learn and once you've got that figured out, its easier to switch to knitting in the front. Wooden or bamboo needles also help.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Did somebody say "extreme" ? 

I'm left-handed....even knit left-handed.

Even I end up pretty much where I wanted to go.

There _must_ be hope.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I found that using a no-frills, bulky yarn helped me. I couldn't really see what I was doing with worsted weight, being I had no idea what I was looking for. I'm just learning, too  There are TONS of awesome videos on YouTube, like BlueberryChick said. I just kept watching them until one of them made sense and I could actually tell what I was supposed to be doing. Then, onto the purl stitch


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't think my pinky knuckle will be normal again! lol
I'm going to need to figure out a better way to hold them. I'm also going to have to figure out a better way to pull the old stitch off. Currently I'm having to use the top of my finger to drag it off. 

All the needles I have are metal. The thrift store had a huge bag of all sizes from 1-13 and a couple corded and hooked ones for $10
I just picked up some $2.50 yarn at Wal-Mart to practice on. Its okay, but it does pick apart easy


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds like your stitches are way too tight. Lots of new knitters do that, it's very common.

Try this:

When you make a stitch, you put the needle through, loop the yarn around, and pull it back out. Now, as you pull it off the left needle and onto the right needle, kind of 'tug' the right needle up and to the right, like a windshield wiper kinda motion, just move the tip up and away from the knitting. This stretches the new stitch a little bit so it is more open. Remember that the stitch on the needle needs to be big enough to have BOTH needles pass through the yarn on the next row, so you do not want it so tight that it just wraps around the needle and strangles it ... stitches need breathing room. 

Why is your pinky sore?


----------



## susies1955 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm new here so I just deleted a portion of my post. LOL.
We are selling our house hopefully soon and buying off grid with some acreage.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Susie.....you might have done better to start your own thread, but, I can tell you that Marchwind is one of the easiest moderators, ever.

There have been times when mean people had been picking on me in other forums.....can't imagine why..... and she told me that I could share my feelings in here with abandon. She even gave me a cyber hug, I think. :ashamed:
She even let me talk about my ingrown toenail (my left, big toe), and my pet toad, Albert....... so, you know.....keep it pretty much pg13 and you're generally good to go. :shrug:


----------



## susies1955 (Sep 12, 2013)

Well that is sweet.  My husbands name is Albert.  
So it is ok you think OR should I just delete it?
THanks,
Susie


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I was holding it at an odd angle for a rather long time. The knuckle just felt strained. 
But I think I've got the gist of it now. I'm knitting "a scarf" so I can keep going and going. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

susies1955 said:


> Well that is sweet.  My husbands name is Albert.
> So it is ok you think OR should I just delete it?
> THanks,
> Susie


Well, if you start a new thread with your offer.....it will get a lot more attention than burying it so deep in this thread.

Tell Albert hi for me.


----------



## susies1955 (Sep 12, 2013)

Will do. Thanks,
Susie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay I don't see anything about any offer here made by Susie1955 :hrm: Feel free to start a new thread if you have something that is off topic for this thread.

LOL FR. Gotta love you


----------



## susies1955 (Sep 12, 2013)

I put a new thread here:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/barter-board/


----------



## HbrMom81 (May 23, 2012)

Knittinghelp.com is a great site and I always check you tube when I need to visually see a stitch done if I am reading a pattern and a new one comes in play. Good luck! We all have to start somewhere! Don't get discouraged! Took me over 2 years and many, many failed attempts to learn to crochet! Knitting was a no brainier but crochet took a lot of work for me! 

Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Aw man, don't tell me that! I want to crochet more than I do knit. 
I love the crochet look

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I've just started going to a knitting group and it seems that no two of them knit the same way. Lots of stuff gets knitted, though (as well as a lot of cookies and gossip) but everyone gets there a different way it seems like.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I need to figure out a different way to hold the needles. It's taking a nasty toll on one of my pinkies

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Sarah, also try wooden needles (the yarn doesn't slide as easily) or try using circular needles. I really don't care for straight needles, and I'll use circulars whenever I can!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

MDKatie said:


> Sarah, also try wooden needles (the yarn doesn't slide as easily) or try using circular needles. I really don't care for straight needles, and I'll use circulars whenever I can!


I don't have much a problem with slipping anymore.. but ill try out my circular needles!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------

